# Check Your Fishing Knowledge



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

There are four offshore fishing area's south of Pensacola, Orange Beach, Destin, which of these area's have produced the most billfish over the last 30 years?


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Should've had nipple/131 as a choice and then the squiggles as the 4th option since that's where the best billfish bite is!


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

> [/Qgator7_5
> Senior Member
> Grouper
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I would almost certainly think the nipple. Not necessarily because its _the_ best, but because more people billfish that area than just about anywhere else. Its close and reliable and there are plenty of bills.


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

At the end of the month, the correct answer will be revealed as the vote is really looking interesting. Keep it up guys, knowledge is the key to improving your catch ratio with alot of luck thrown in too. :thumbsup:

DQ


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I personally have seen more at the Squiggles. That's where I got my first. I chose 131 because I remember reading about it somewhere as being a decent spot to look. I haven't fished it before though. Down by the Squiggles is where I prefer to go because it doesn't get nearly as many boats as the Nipple. I haven't been to the Spur either. Every time I get near that area I get distracted and never actually make it there. I'm interested to see the results.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I said the nipple just because the question is over 30 yrs. You gotta consider what the average range of the boats were back 30 yrs ago and such. So by the law of numbers and more people fishing it, I would definately say it is either the nipple or 131


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chris V said:


> I would almost certainly think the nipple. Not necessarily because its _the_ best, but because more people billfish that area than just about anywhere else. Its close and reliable and there are plenty of bills.


+1:thumbup:


----------



## Mullit (Jun 6, 2011)

I have had the best luck on blues at the squiggles but its close and I fish there a lot. However I think the number of whites caught at the nipple/131 would outnumber all billfish caught at squiggles, elbow and spur combined. Not only is it a great place it is close to so many.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I've had double digit shots at whites in october at the squiggles, and I've had shots at a few blues at the Nipple in the late fall as well. I think it varies year to year, but the squiggles in late fall is always money for a ******.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

Squiggles last 2 years because oil spill and flooded Mississippi river... best water to the East recently


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

Results out of 65 voters, 1st - 4th areas as follows below. Even with the farther range of boats today. The Nipple still is the #1 spot, and yes the squiggles does produce fish, as do other area's. But by the shear numbers of hours trolled in a area and hooked ratio of billfish. The famed Nipple still holds the crown as the best spot.
Thank you for voting in the poll. If you did'nt know, now you do. Good Luck on your next trip out to your favorite spot you like best.

*Which has produced the most Billfish in the last 30 years*
Nipple - 30 votes were correct for the #1 spot 
131 hole - 11 votes actually for the #2 spot
Elbow - 5 votes actually for the #4 spot
Spur - 19 votes actually for the #3 spot


----------

